# Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Watch this film.
It is about the real case of the murder of Andrew Bagby by his ex-girlfriend. It sounds pretty generic and I thought it wouldn't be very special at first but everything that happens afterwards... it will make you hate the Canadian judiciary system so badly.
Do not look up information about the case or research it on wikipedia before seeing the film, because although it would probably still be very strong with full knowledge of everything that happens, seeing it unfold is a emotional rollercoaster. I mean, I've cried t film before, but this is something else.

The DVD's available in America and you can find it on Netflix or (like me since it never got a proper release in Europe) on torrents or megaupload.

If you do watch it and want to talk about it in this thread, please use spoiler tags. To, you know, really punch everyone in the face with the movie.


----------

